# Tethering and VPN?



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

So I often use a VPN for work, but I'm wondering there's an added bonus to VPN--would Verizon be able to tell you're tethering if you are running a VPN? Packet inspection procedures probably wouldn't work so well, I would I guess. If so, would it be better to use the tethering app in CM7, or just use Wireless Tether and then my desktop VPN client?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Your theory is sound. I don't see how they could detect you tethering in such a scenario without a software agent running on your phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

